# Monitor for Gaming & Anime 10K



## Revolution (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,
I need of a good monitor for my bro.
His 3 years old AOC F22 gone kaput recently.
I already have Dell S2240L.


Requirements 
1. Full HD 1920x1080 or 1920x1200
2. IPS Panel (TN color don't look good)
3. Will be gaming on it so expecting it should have less response time.
4. Screen size should be at least 21"


Budget : Max 10K


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 9, 2013)

Go for S2240L blindly 
Price is around 8.9k


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 10, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Go for S2240L blindly
> Price is around 8.9k



Is the response time lag noticeable?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 10, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Go for S2240L blindly
> Price is around 8.9k



Again same model ?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 10, 2013)

responce time isnt noticible


----------



## Revolution (Sep 10, 2013)

What's the current price of Dell S2340M in Kolkata ?
Is Dell S2240M available in India ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2013)

get S2240L which is ips & has much better picture quality than any TN panel monitor like 2240M
S2240M is same as S2240L except it has DVI instead of HDMI.snapdeal has wrong info as it states S2240M as TN panel which is incorrect.
Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor: Flipkart.com


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 10, 2013)

Revolution said:


> What's the current price of Dell S2340M in Kolkata ?
> Is Dell S2240M available in India ?



yes its available here at bangalore........


----------



## Revolution (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for confirmation.



Revolution said:


> What's the current price of Dell S2340M in Kolkata ?
> Is Dell S2240M available in India ?



Anyone from Kolkata ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> get S2240L which is ips & has much better picture quality than any TN panel monitor like 2240M
> S2240M is same as S2240L except it has DVI instead of HDMI.snapdeal has wrong info as it states S2240M as TN panel which is incorrect.
> Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor: Flipkart.com



lol u corrected that fast i started to wonder that 2240m model had tn panel lol........


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2013)

i overestimated Indian shopping sites accuracy in a hurry as i usually check it directly from manufacturer's site or reputed international sites.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 12, 2013)

So,Dell S2240M(DVI) not available in India ?
What's the current price of Dell S2340M in Kolkata ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 12, 2013)

Revolution said:


> So,Dell S2240M(DVI) not available in India ?
> What's the current price of Dell S2340M in Kolkata ?


dude its available here..........


----------



## Revolution (Sep 12, 2013)

I asked twice cos last time I checked Dell S2240M and Dell S2340L/M were not available in Kolkata and I end up with Dell S2240L.
I don't need HDMI cos I'm gonna use it for PC and video card don't have HDMI but only DVI+VGA.
And I see no harm to buy Dell S2340M if price diff is not more that 1K than 22".


----------



## ashusood331 (Sep 13, 2013)

Revolution said:


> I asked twice cos last time I checked Dell S2240M and Dell S2340L/M were not available in Kolkata and I end up with Dell S2240L.
> I don't need HDMI cos I'm gonna use it for PC and video card don't have HDMI but only DVI+VGA.
> And I see no harm to buy Dell S2340M if price diff is not more that 1K than 22".



Yes there's no huge price difference in Dell S2340M & Dell S2240M(DVI) monitors. You can easily buy online with 3 yrs guarantee from the brand. Both cover quite similar specifications however the selection depends on which you prefer the most according to your use, as you do not want to use it for HDMI. 
Further I will also not deny that the product specifications listed on a online store follows what is mentioned or provided by the brand as the stores cannot list their self created features or it may be a typo mistake (for S2240M TN panel) coz rest else is perfectly correct when I compared the Dell S2240M monitor on Snapdeal with the Dell brand page for S2240M monitor. 
Moreover the best part is the price difference which I found on comparing few online stores, and Snapdeal is offering the lowest price on this product. So what can a consumer expect more, after all purchases happily end on savings.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks!
I guess local price will be cheaper that online price.
Anyway I will find time and check price and availability of those monitors in Kolkata.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2013)

If anyone have proper calibration setting of Dell S2240L/M please tell me.
I could not find at web and no review either.


----------

